

Lost iPhone? Lost passwords (flaws in iOS Encryption Security) - jrnkntl
http://www.sit.fraunhofer.de/Images/sc_iPhone%20Passwords_tcm501-80443.pdf
A youtube movie explaining the flow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVGiNAs-QbY&#38;feature=player_embedded
======
jrnkntl
Youtube illustration of the 'hack': [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVGiNAs-
QbY&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVGiNAs-
QbY&feature=player_embedded)

